# Ohio State Beekeepers Meeting 11/1/08



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

Save the date: 11/1/08 - OSBA Fall Beekeepers Meeting

Martin Jannis Center
Columbus, Ohio
Program: TBA

We'll be there and will be glad to bring your orders of bottles or other supplies. Don't forget we offer the hex jars, which are good for candles . . .


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

Blue Sky Bee Supply will be at this meeting and will be glad to bring your bottles and supplies. Get that fall honey bottled or get an early start on the season--don't wait until the last minute to get your equipment together in the spring (when prices go up and time is tight). If you need an extractor, you can avoid shipping charges and the coming price increases. We are making deals on 9 frame radial hand-crank or motorized models for pick up at this show. Call 877-529-9BEE or email for more info.

*THE OHIO STATE BEEKEEPERS ASSOCIATION
ANNUAL FALL MEETING
Martin Janis Senior Center, Columbus, Ohio*​
*FRIDAY, OCTOBER 31, 2008*
7:00 PM 

A dialogue with Kim Flottum and Dr. Malcolm Sanford

*SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 1, 2008*

8:30 AM	Registration

9:00 AM	Welcome/Introductions - Ron Hoopes, OSBA President

9:15 AM	Plenary Session I - Kim Flottum, Editor, Bee Culture magazine “Starting Right in the Pollination Business: A Primer For Growing Your Operation”

10:00 AM	Break

10:15 AM	Plenary Session II - Dr. Malcolm Sanford, “The Root Causes of CCD: Beyond Disappearing Disease”

11:00 AM	Break

11:15 AM	Breakout Sessions I
A. Joe Kovaleski - “Bee Nutrition and Colony Health”
B. Joe Latshaw - “Bio-logical Beekeeping”
C. John Grafton - “Beginning Beekeeping Essentials”

12 Noon	Lunch (Election ballots will be distributed during lunch, deposit in ballot box Before 2:00 PM)

1:00 PM	Breakout Sessions II
A. Kim Flottum - “Good Neighbor Beekeeping For Advanced and Experienced Beekeepers”
B. Phil Craft - “Dealing With Small Hive Beetles” 
C. Bob Hooker - Legislative Forum, Open discussion of current issues 

1:45 PM	Break

2:00 PM	Breakout Sessions III
A. Malcolm Sanford - “Why developing a Standard of Identity for Honey
Makes Sense”
B. Dave Duncan - “Free Bees; Catching them, retrieving them”
C. Karin Wishner - “Urban Beekeeping”

2:45 PM	Break

3:00 PM	Plenary Session III
OSBA Business & Election Results - Ron Hoopes
Panel Discussion

4:00 PM	Adjournment


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

Just 2 weeks away . . .


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

1 week away . . .


----------

